# New Singer



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Well we have a new lead singer in our little group. He,s been in bands of various types since 1964 so he has lotsa experiance. We have changed the format a bit too. Gone is the country stuff (though one Eagles song remains) and now we are mostly 60,s and 70,s classic rock. Tommy James, Hollies, CCR, Bad Co, Free, The Stones, ZZ Top, Neil Young, April Wine etc... No name yet but we are aiming at getting into a battle of the bands type thing at the end of June in Gananaque On.for the ribfest there. Wish us luck. (BTW I just love playing La Grange, Tush and Just Got Paid again, it,s been awhile evilGuitar: )

Tarl


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

Right on Tarl. Sounds like things are picking up and just on time for summer too (get your songs thight playing at parties and festivals here and there and hit the bars in tip top shape for September).

Good luck with the BOBs. Keep us posted. We might make a weekend out of it and come and check you guys out. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## bryanjetboy (Feb 18, 2006)

Getting paid for playing 'Just Got Paid'?

har-har


----------

